# New D5500 and D7200 in 2015



## ruifo (Dec 13, 2014)

So says NikonRumors.com
New Nikon D5500 DSLR camera with touch screen coming in early 2015 | Nikon Rumors

Also they say that the D3200, the D5200, and the D7000 are being discontinued:
R.I.P. Nikon D3200, D5200 and D7000 | Nikon Rumors

2014 was the year of new FX bodies, and 2015 looks like to be the year of new DX bodies.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 13, 2014)

ruifo said:


> So says NikonRumors.com
> New Nikon D5500 DSLR camera with touch screen coming in early 2015 | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Also they say that the D3200, the D5200, and the D7000 are being discontinued:
> ...


Yep I read this on the Rumors site yesterday and I agree that 2015 looks like more DX bodies but I am sure Nikon will find a way to stick an FX somewhere along the year, no doubt they see their future with FX and doing all they can to move their users to this format!


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2014)

Nikon is creating a lot of clutter releasing a new D5x00 every 12 months.
Imagine what the used Nikon DSLR market will look like in 10 years.
You'll need a scorecard to keep track of the all the D5x00 and D3x00 players.

At the current rate Nikon is releasing D5x00 cameras y'all will be posting about D5900 rumors in 2019.
The D5000 was announced in 2009 (April). The D3000 was announced in 2009 too (July).

Nikon sells the vast majority of their cameras in the entry-level DX market segment.
I seriously doubt that FX body sales will ever get anywhere near DX body sales.
I would speculate that Nikon sells thousands more (10's of thousands more?) entry-level D7x00 for each entry-level D6x0 Nikon sells.

It costs about 4x more to make an FX image sensor than to make a DX image sensor, and the image sensor is the single most expensive part in a DSLR camera.
That is the main reason FX bodies have a higher price than DX bodies.
Stuffing a FX sensor into a D7x00 body to create the D600 saved Nikon some scratch initially, but the bad PR the D600 generated probably hurt sales enough to negate the savings.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 13, 2014)

KmH said:


> Nikon is creating a lot of clutter releasing a new D5x00 every 12 months.
> Imagine what the used Nikon DSLR market will look like in 10 years.
> You'll need a scorecard to keep track of the all the D5x00 and D3x00 players.



This was my first thought as well. I am not a business expert but I can't see how updating these bodies so often is practical for Nikon.


----------



## cgw (Dec 13, 2014)

KmH said:


> Nikon is creating a lot of clutter releasing a new D5x00 every 12 months.
> Imagine what the used Nikon DSLR market will look like in 10 years.
> You'll need a scorecard to keep track of the all the D5x00 and D3x00 players.
> 
> ...



Yup. DX bodies pay the bills and volume multiplies the thin margins. Problem now is that Nikon sales aren't exactly stellar. Sony is doing some serious pricing to put FF cameras in the hands of the masses, more so than Nikon. A7 kits in my area are underselling D610 bodies. There are likely MAP restrictions still in place on dealers for the D7000/D7100, though I did see the Amazon deal for D7000 bodies under $500.Suspect D7100 prices will decline into 2015 and fall faster when/if a replacement surfaces. Still think it possible that Nikon will roll-out a MILC body or two, possibly next year.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2014)

I love this news as I hope to soon upgrade to a 5300 or 7100 used/refurb and this will mean lower prices for me.  I couldn't care less about a touch screen...


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 13, 2014)

At all the consumer stores - Target, Meijers, Walmart etc  I only see d3x00 and d5x00 and their other cameras and competitors there.  Nah a higher end DX nor FX body there.  No sense in wasting the display space for cameras that sell at very low volumes if at all at those stores.  

I don't see Nikon forcing ppl to buy FX.  The low cost buyers would just flock to Canon .. and if they did, sooner or later upgrade to a Canon FF as Nikon would no longer have an "upgrade" path.  Sounds like a marketing suicidal strategy to me if they dropped DX cameras.

Think of all the ppl on TPF that have Nikon DX.  
\Now imagine if they all had Canon crop instead.
and how hard it would be to convert those ppl to Nikon FF instead of Canon FF or Crop down the road.


----------



## cgw (Dec 13, 2014)

_At all the consumer stores - Target, Meijers, Walmart etc I only see d3x00 and d5x00 and their other cameras and competitors there. Nah a higher end DX nor FX body there. No sense in wasting the display space for cameras that sell at very low volumes if at all at those stores._

Funny but FutureShop--a BestBuy-owned Canadian chain--sells  D7xxx and D6xx/D8xx bodies off the pedestals next to the
D3xxx/5xxx kits. They seem to be giving some grief to the old school camera stores around Toronto, especially during this holiday season. Nikon Canada just wants to move merch.


----------



## qleak (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I can see a future thread here:

Why Nikon Must Kill the D7200


----------



## goodguy (Dec 13, 2014)

qleak said:


> I think I can see a future thread here:
> 
> Why Nikon Must Kill the D7200


That's silly, who on earth would say such an idiotic thing ?


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 13, 2014)

Nikon's strategy ... stop making DX in order to give business to struggling Pentax and Canon !!


----------



## ByronBrant (Dec 13, 2014)

D400??




Sorry, but I had to say it.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 14, 2014)

HelpMe:) said:


> D400??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have pretty much concluded that the D400 is a mythical camera that will probably never come out, sadly to me it looks like if you want a crop sensor sports camera your only option is the Canon 7D II


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm holding off purchasing a new body. Was interested in going for a smaller body but same IQ and DR (or more than) my D7k. Right now the Sony A7 II looks the like the best option.... But they don't have the lens I'm looking for or the AF performance... So I will wait. I may end up waiting a while but no biggie. It's not a need but just a want.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## goodguy (Dec 14, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> I'm holding off purchasing a new body. Was interested in going for a smaller body but same IQ and DR (or more than) my D7k. Right now the Sony A7 II looks the like the best option.... But they don't have the lens I'm looking for or the AF performance... So I will wait. I may end up waiting a while but no biggie. It's not a need but just a want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


I think the future A7 will be a very good camera. today I think Sony is trying to pull more video camera users then stills users.
Meaning when Sony is producing maximum aperture of f4 to me this means they are not trying to steal FF Canon or FF Nikon users but more those who want a FF video camera.
Now I am not saying current A7 isnt a good camera, I am saying that to me it looks like Sony is not really trying hard to pull FF hardcore users.
If in the future they will have as good or better DSLR AF system and if they will produce fast f2.8 FF zoom lenses then they will be VERY appealing to more potential customers.
I love the A7 but as I said before for me personally I am waiting for them to make high quality fast 24-70mm 2.8 and 70-200mm 2.8, if and when they will make it then I will start looking at their camera more seriously.
Its killing me to see Sony making such a nice FF camera and then putting a bottle neck on it in the way of slow lenses.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 15, 2014)

KmH said:


> Nikon is creating a lot of clutter releasing a new D5x00 every 12 months.
> Imagine what the used Nikon DSLR market will look like in 10 years.
> You'll need a scorecard to keep track of the all the D5x00 and D3x00 players.
> 
> ...


you know, people keep saying that. And I read it too. But I am wondering if it is just a pile of chit. None of the sensors seem to cost a whole lot.  It is like comparing the cheaper quad core computer chip to the more expensive one. the difference might only be a hundred dollars or less. some one could say "well the most expensive thing in your laptop is the computer chip" and technically they could be right but does it really mean a damn thing? Extra hundred dollars for a sensor in a fx camera but the fx camera costs a LOT more than a hundred dollars over a dx.  I am starting to call b.s. on the dx fx sensor crap me thinks.......


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 15, 2014)

cgw said:


> Sony is doing some serious pricing to put FF cameras in the hands of the masses, more so than Nikon.


 Sony is simply trying to get market share.

Nikon, as a company exclusively into optics and photography, simply doesnt have the freedom to price this aggressively.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2014)

cgw said:


> _At all the consumer stores - Target, Meijers, Walmart etc I only see d3x00 and d5x00 and their other cameras and competitors there. Nah a higher end DX nor FX body there. No sense in wasting the display space for cameras that sell at very low volumes if at all at those stores._
> 
> Funny but FutureShop--a BestBuy-owned Canadian chain--sells  D7xxx and D6xx/D8xx bodies off the pedestals next to the
> D3xxx/5xxx kits. They seem to be giving some grief to the old school camera stores around Toronto, especially during this holiday season. Nikon Canada just wants to move merch.


Bestbuy here also has higher end bodies.

I stopped by the other day and they have the d7100, d610, d750 - they used to have the d800 on display too.  For canon they had the 5dm3 display (though the camera was absent) , 7d2 (display but absent) and then the lower end for Nikon/Canon.

But all the "general" stores only carry the d3x00 and d5x00.  Bestbuy has a larger display broken into segments than any of the general stores.  They seem to have every P&S, mirrorless etc available.


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

I hear the d5600 is going to have an all new strap! Personally I am holding out for the D5700 as rumors has it will have an all new lens cap.


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you guys think this will drop the price of the D750 then? Currently those are sitting at a pretty $2400


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

Matt Glick said:


> Do you guys think this will drop the price of the D750 then? Currently those are sitting at a pretty $2400



No.


----------



## cgw (Dec 15, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Sony is doing some serious pricing to put FF cameras in the hands of the masses, more so than Nikon.
> ...



If/when they roll out FX/DX MILCs, I expect Nikon prices to come down.


----------



## ruifo (Dec 16, 2014)

More rumors:
Nikon D7200 rumored specifications | Nikon Rumors

Here are the rumored Nikon D7200 specifications:


New 24MP APS-C sensor
Nikon D750 styled body with a tilting screen
Expeed 4 processor
MultiCAM 3500DX2 autofocus system
51 AF points
Built-in Wi-Fi
6fps
Buffer: 16 RAW+JPG
Video: 1080p @60 and 720p @120 (not sure about 4k)
Video aperture will be adjustable during live view
Expected announcement in the first few months of 2015
If those specifications are correct (I am still not sure), the D7200 will not be a professional level camera - just an incremental D7100 update, something like the D750 in a DX format. This still leaves hope for a real D300 replacement.



Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon D7200 rumored specifications | Nikon Rumors


----------



## TheLost (Dec 16, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> Nikon D7200 rumored specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Here are the rumored Nikon D7200 specifications:
> ...



I like the idea of twisty-tilty-screen.
I like the idea of the D750/D810 AF..
I love the idea of built in WiFi.
120fps @ 720p is OK (why no 1080p@120?!)

However...

If it doesn't support UHS-II memory cards i'll pass.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 16, 2014)

D7200 sounds really what the D7100 should have been right from the start, the D7100 has one main flaw and that a small 6 frames buffer, with such an improved buffer this will be a much more rounded up tool.
Tilty screen is nice mostly for video but I guess for stills its nice too, been using mine from time to time and actually enjoy it.
I am assuming with the Expeed 4 you will be able to use it with 12800ISO in its native range and get slightly better low light performance to the already very good low light performance the D7100 is offering, looks like a nice upgrade, nothing ground breaking but a nice added refreshment.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 16, 2014)

goodguy said:


> D7200 sounds really what the D7100 should have been right from the start, the D7100 has one main flaw and that a small 6 frames buffer, with such an improved buffer this will be a much more rounded up tool.
> Tilty screen is nice mostly for video but I guess for stills its nice too, been using mine from time to time and actually enjoy it.
> I am assuming with the Expeed 4 you will be able to use it with 12800ISO in its native range and get slightly better low light performance to the already very good low light performance the D7100 is offering, looks like a nice upgrade, nothing ground breaking but a nice added refreshment.


and people said that the d7100 is what the d7000 should have been to begin with ....

For those wanting more, it's NOT enough
For those wanting just a great camera, it's perfect.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> and people said that the d7100 is what the d7000 should have been to begin with ....
> 
> For those wanting more, it's NOT enough
> For those wanting just a great camera, it's perfect.



Having spent some quality time with a 7DmkII recently...  my fear will be people saying this:

"For those wanting more, the Canon 7DmkII is a better option"
"For those wanting just a great camera, the D5500 is cheaper"

A 16 shot raw buffer is great, but i'm not going to lie..  The buffer on the 7DmkII made me giggle-out-loud (and it took a good picture).


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 16, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Having spent some quality time with a 7DmkII recently...  my fear will be people saying this:
> 
> "For those wanting more, the Canon 7DmkII is a better option"
> "For those wanting just a great camera, the D5500 is cheaper"
> ...


But the 7dm2 doesn't have a tilty screen !!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

or the nikon standard DR below 800ISO.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Having spent some quality time with a 7DmkII recently...  my fear will be people saying this:
> ...


 The main problem with the 7D II is its price, for 1900$ I personally would rather go with the D610, dont need such high FPS and or huge buffer.


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like the perfect opportunity to pick up an "outdated" camera body.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 17, 2014)

goodguy said:


> The main problem with the 7D II is its price, for 1900$ I personally would rather go with the D610, dont need such high FPS and or huge buffer.



Then the 7Dmk2 isn't aimed at you.     

For $1799 (not $1900.. ) you get 10 FPS, 65 AF points (all cross type), an amazing AF system and a buffer that never seems to quit. 
Or..
For $1799 (same price) you can get Canon's FF 6D.

Canon isn't using 'Price Range' to decide its Camera lineup.  They use 'Features' and 'Needs'...  Something Nikon needs to start doing.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 17, 2014)

TheLost said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > The main problem with the 7D II is its price, for 1900$ I personally would rather go with the D610, dont need such high FPS and or huge buffer.
> ...


Nah, we are not going to get into the "Who got the Biggest" argument.
7D II is an outstanding camera and its priced accordingly and you are correct it is not for me, I don't need a sports dedicated camera so on me it would be wasted, for me its all about low light performance and now that I got the feel of the FF nectar I am aint going back.
Now as for the D610 vs 6D both are capable cameras and command respect, me I chose the D750 which is in my eyes best general purpose use camera in its price range, of course when the new 6D will come out it will be "All best are off", but honestly who cares, I am out there shooting and that's all that matter


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2014)

goodguy said:


> ..., for me its all about low light performance and now that I got the feel of the FF nectar I am aint going back....


Lowlight performance is quite awesome isn't it.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 17, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Nah, we are not going to get into the "Who got the Biggest" argument.


I apologize if that's how my comment came off...

My point was... at the end of the day these Nikon cameras are just updates, not upgrades.

as in.. i don't see myself needing the updated D7200.  I'd rather 'upgrade' my D7100 to something else.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > ..., for me its all about low light performance and now that I got the feel of the FF nectar I am aint going back....
> ...


It is amazing, so liberating, helps focusing at composition instead of how to avoid noisy pictures 
These FX Nikon (Sony) sensors are a huge advantage!


----------



## goodguy (Dec 17, 2014)

TheLost said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, we are not going to get into the "Who got the Biggest" argument.
> ...


My thoughts exactly, I never planed to upgrade my D7100 to another crop sensor, I was waiting for the right FX to come and when the D750 showed up I jumped on it


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 17, 2014)

I also recently bought a D7100 in August.  I have gotten quite a few amazing photos out of it.  About a month later I picked up the 24-70 and got even more great photos. It has gotten to the point where people are asking to buy prints, or for me to shoot sessions.  I haven't done much of either because I'm an introvert but I will be starting soon because I have taken a few major steps this week.  I never saw the D7100 as my end all camera fro a few years.  I saw it as the tool I needed to get from my D3200, to easier/better photos. The bracketing and speed was what I needed along with the added controls and customization.  Now the next step is a FX, not another DX. They can upgrade the others all they want as long as it helps them fund the research for when I get my FX soon.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 17, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> Nikon D7200 rumored specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> Here are the rumored Nikon D7200 specifications:
> ...


If the the D7200 does come about and it has these specs, I'll have to have one.  The improvements I see like Expeed 4 processing, 51 AF points and bigger buffer is what I see as a big improvement over my D7000.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 17, 2014)

greybeard said:


> If the the D7200 does come about and it has these specs, I'll have to have one.  The improvements I see like Expeed 4 processing, 51 AF points and bigger buffer is what I see as a big improvement over my D7000.


The Expeed 4 is an obvious upgrade and a bigger buffer is a must to make the camera more usable for faster action shooting but honestly the AF with its 51 points on the D7100 is already fantastic, it never let me down on my old D7100 and while the one on my D750 is more modern and better I didn't feel for my needs that it actually works better then the one I had on the D7100. I think Nikon's 51 AF focus system is just great, maybe Canons in some cameras is better (I don't really know, just saying) but for me it was already far more then I ever needed.
I moved from the D7000 o the D7100 and I did feel it was a nice upgrade back then in the AF department.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 18, 2014)

FX does rock!!! Can't go back. But I do still have love for my D300. Can't let it go. When lighting is well, it's a monster machine.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 18, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> FX does rock!!! Can't go back. But I do still have love for my D300. Can't let it go. When lighting is well, it's a monster machine.


Agreed, I own a silly little Nikon D60 which is always sitting on standby right on my counter with the 18-55mm on it, in good lighting conditions I promise you its 10MP will produce pictures just as good as my D750, its tiny and light camera which is great casual user, of course when its time to get serious full frame is just a whole different ball game.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 19, 2014)

TheLost said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, we are not going to get into the "Who got the Biggest" argument.
> ...


Aren't most cameras like that .. and most things in general ?
I didn't jump to a d7100 because it wasn't much more than my d7000 as


shadowlands said:


> FX does rock!!! Can't go back. But I do still have love for my D300. Can't let it go. When lighting is well, it's a monster machine.


Yup, the reason I hold on to my d7000.
But I've been realizing that the "lighting being right" is far less than what I thought a few months ago.  I'm just getting used to the flexibility of the FX more and more and using the crop less and less.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 19, 2014)

astroNikon said:
			
		

> Aren't most cameras like that .. and most things in general ?
> I didn't jump to a d7100 because it wasn't much more than my d7000 as



For me, the AF performance boost the D7100 got was enough for me to upgrade from my D7000.    The 16mp to 24mp jump also was a nice bonus (like adding a 1.5x teleconverter  )

When was the last time any DX body got a megapixel upgrade?  I wouldn't be surprised to see the D7100 AF system show up in the D5500 (since the D7200 gets the AF from the D750/D810).  If that happens... why wouldn't people jump from the D7000 to the D5500?  Now we're going backwards


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 19, 2014)

TheLost said:


> ... why wouldn't people jump from the D7000 to the D5500?  Now we're going backwards


User interaction ... buttons, wheels, the in-body motor, larger viewfinder, etc.
or whatever the future holds ...


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 22, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon is creating a lot of clutter releasing a new D5x00 every 12 months.
> ...



I think the bulk of the D3x00 and D5x00 market are Costco (and such) customers who buy DSLRs because they're perceived to be good cameras.  They'll never take them out of the full Auto mode but they feel the need to upgrade their cameras at least every two years anyway. 

I took my aging D90 to a birthday party once to snap some memories.  A bunch of people at the party proceeded to tell me about their own, great SLR camera when they saw me holding mine.  They couldn't remember the model or the brand even in some cases but at least a few of them said that they need to upgrade to a newer model because they've had the camera for an x (x being between 1 and 5) number of years.  It was pretty clear that none of them had any real interest in photography and I'm willing to bet that they couldn't use their camera in any other mode than Auto.


----------



## psreilly (Dec 22, 2014)

Go for medium format. More rare and a lot less likely to run into people who shoot with them. Not to mention the image quality is a step up


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> and people said that the d7100 is what the d7000 should have been to begin with ....



Which really, when you stop and think about it is what the D90 should have been all along.  Sheesh.  I wonder if I can get a refund?

Lol


----------

